# 2012 pictures and stories



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm not able to bow hunt this year (due to lack of practice mostly), but it's still fun to see pictures and read stories, so I guess I will start the thread for this year. Anyone take anything good yet?


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Good enough.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

pictures AND stories DuckP!!. oke: 
ya know, like the part where your WIFE had to pack it out for you :wink:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

OK,you caught me,here she is.Oh,wait,that was 31 years ago.  
No doubt she was a tough character back then and she has packed out her share of elk meat,racks,etc many times,many States and in the picture attached,the Canadian province of BC.(some of which she shot-with rifle and bow).As you know Bearhunter,age and Lymes disease keeps her from doing it now however.

On the other hand,she is the quickest and best butcher on elk I've ever been around so rest assured I got her up there this time to help with that.It took about 2.5 hours to get her,a lantern,and 3 knives there but once there she did her magic again.I help with the first two quarters.the neck and the brisket/rib clean up on one side,then help turn it,then I start hauling out meat while she finishes.She does NOT gut them or touch the cavity at all and cleans it up to near zero meat being lost.I see a fair number of guys nowadays field dressing that way but few get the tenderloins without gutting.(go in at the last rib being the key)She gets everything.  It rained on/off most of the night but we got it out-and got ourselves out before daylight.Tough job-likely our last job-at least alone.

As to the hunt 'story',there isn't much of one really.I wanted to shoot one more bull with my bow hunting alone.I wanted,at my age,to hunt below 10K feet.That left out all the areas I knew from previous hunts in many States so I applied for unit 10 in New Mexico and went for it.Mission accomplished.
I hunted too high the first 3 days and never saw or heard an elk.Day 4 I hunted lower and found some grass,a bit of water,and some sign.That evening I called a 5 by 5 or 5 by 6 into about 27 yds but then it blew up(think he smelled me).The next day I found more sign and at about 4PM I went and sat by a waterhole.About 7PM this guy came right in and started drinking-but facing me.Long story and when younger I would have blown this deal but I waited it out.Suddenly he turned and started walking away.At 33 yds I shot hitting him mid body about 10 inches behind the shoulder-angling forward and down.Complete pass through with the arrow stuck about 5yds beyond.He lunged twice,stopped and looked around(at that point I could see blood pouring out and slowly lowered my bow).He stood there then wobbled right,regained control,then wobbled left,regained control,then collapsed and rolled back down toward me.(got both lungs and top of heart)Sweet dam deal!
Then the work begins.Never saw a cow or calf and just the 2 bulls.Hot,windy,difficult hunt but all ended well.End of story.God I love it!!!!!!
Good hunting to all.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

thats more like it :beer: 
to damn bad Bet's can't hunt like she used to. i'm sure you've got many good memories together.


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey Y'all,

I haven't been around here much lately, but thought I would share my successful hunt from last week with you.

I only had a weekend to hunt so I decided to hunt mornings-I usually don't simply because it's an area that is hard to get in to without getting busted multiple times. Well, I made it in without getting busted and even got my Carrylite buck decoy set up in the dark. It was 24 degrees that morning and I figured the deer would be moving.

They were-I had multiple 1 1/2 year olds early in the morning parade from the corn field North of me to the bedding area to my right. I saw this guy come out of the corn 20o yards away and start making his way to me, but half way there he veered off to the West and ended up to my right about 85 yards. I tried grunting multiple times to no avail-he didn't even look at the decoy. I decided to try to snort/wheeze at him-I had nothing to lose! He stopped on a dime and stared at the decoy. The other 2 young bucks that were behind him in the field started to spar then. I snort/wheezed again and he started pawing the ground like an angry bull and raking his antlers on the ground in front of him. He proceeded to circle very stiff leggedly in front of me to circle around the decoy. He stopped and stared for what seemed like an eternity!!! Finally...he circled around and stopped at 30 yards. He was walking stiff legged and looking at the decoy out of the corner of his eyes. I couldn't believe he was exhibiting this dominant behavior on only September 21!! I had previously ranged the area so I knew exactly what distance he was. I drew back and released. If I wouldn't have shot at that time-I have no doubt my decoy would have taken a beating and this buck would have been gone! I hit him a little high, but still hit both lungs. He went about 60 yards and died. I still can't believe the behavior he was exhibiting! I will never be afraid to try something unorthodox. Nothing tried-Nothing gained!


----------



## pigeon123 (Sep 25, 2012)

nomrcy awesome story. This had to be an exciting hunt by the sounds of it. Way to go!!!!


----------



## pigeon123 (Sep 25, 2012)

149????


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

good story nomercy. congrats :beer:


----------

